# Looking for an agility dog. Please help me figure out the right match



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Get your deposit in the mail now!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't know Crash personally, but overall his litter is not over the top high energy, more eager to please, level headed happiness.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Get your deposit in the mail now!


For which litter?? Alle's or Beau-D's?

Oops just saw your next post. Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Alle and Crash


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm no expert but I love that 2nd litter!!! If I was in the market for a puppy right now, I'd be putting my deposit down. There are many dogs in that 2nd litter that appear in my Lexx's pedigree.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you go to the Hi Top website, you can see video of Crash's littermate Gem and mom Nikki running agility


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I don't know Crash personally, but overall his litter is not over the top high energy, more eager to please, level headed happiness.


"... not over the top, more eager to please, level-headed happiness."

Hmmm. I LIKE the sound of that!!

What have you seen of Crash's litter in obedience, Jodi?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Does Hi-Top have a website? I'm not finding it...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Hitopdog.com

Litter brother Reese has an OTCH. Sister Gem is working on it, she does have OBHF. Mom Nikki has OTCH. All three of them also have MACHs.

YouTube channel hitop04 has lots of video.

I've never seen any of them in person, but was looking at getting a Gem pup so have researched quite a bit.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OT but you may get to meet Gem & Nancy this weekend 



Loisiana said:


> Hitopdog.com
> 
> Litter brother Reese has an OTCH. Sister Gem is working on it, she does have OBHF. Mom Nikki has OTCH. All three of them also have MACHs.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thx for website. Wasn't coming up when I searched Hi Top Goldens.


----------

